# Shipping a kayak across country



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

Mandy, If its a play boat, Grey Hound used to be the deal in the old days. I've shipped 2 boats west to east with great success. I think boats need to be under 7 feet???? IDK, but that was 5 years ago... Man I'm getting old! and fat too.


----------



## mandyk (Aug 18, 2004)

*9' kayak*

It would be an RPM and hence 9' long.
Mandy


----------



## idahofloater (Feb 23, 2011)

mandyk said:


> It would be an RPM and hence 9' long.
> Mandy


It will be a no go on GrayHound 4 sure. Try "forward air" and I had a raft ship from colorado to Idaho by "Diamand freight" a couple years ago for $100. If you ship via frieght (18 wheeler) then add "top load only" to your shipping instructions. You just might have to wait for a friend or something.. Maybe try CraigsList or call some of the local guides in the area of the kayak. Maybe one of them is headed your way. Ya never know. Good luck..


----------



## firemedic521 (Mar 14, 2011)

I've used forward air twice from east coast to AZ , about 75$ each time and no issues, you just have to drop off and pick up at their warehouses


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Call Old Dominion Freight. They ship kayaks. Old Dominion Freight Line, Inc.


----------



## jco6560 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Uship*

I had success with cross-country kayak transport with uShip.com. Private shipping contractors often have leftover room in their truck or trailer, and the drivers look to fill the empty space with anything they can get some money for. Go to the website (www.uship.com and list the item with size, weight, locations and so on and the contractors will respond with bids - sometimes willing to pick-up and deliver door to door. best of luck


----------



## bellucci (Apr 27, 2008)

Follow this link: Kayaking Information


----------

